# Long Time Members Who Dont Post Much



## BennyBrewster (21/10/09)

Are there any brewers out there like me that have been a member for a few years and check the forum everyday but don't post much?

I feel like a slack ass for having such a low post count. Learnt so much over the last 4 years!


----------



## Lemon (21/10/09)

Benny,
new to the forum,not so interested in posting but interested in learning and reading. Plenty of info here for that
Lemon


----------



## AndrewQLD (21/10/09)

BennyBrewster said:


> Are there any brewers out there like me that have been a member for a few years and check the forum everyday but don't post much?
> 
> I feel like a slack ass for having such a low post count. Learnt so much over the last 4 years!



benny you suck  post more please, I'm sure you can help lots on here.

Andrew


----------



## Pumpy (21/10/09)

BennyBrewster said:


> Are there any brewers out there like me that have been a member for a few years and check the forum everyday but don't post much?
> 
> I feel like a slack ass for having such a low post count. Learnt so much over the last 4 years!




Benny It is Quality not Quantity

Pumpy


----------



## AndrewQLD (21/10/09)

Pumpy said:


> Benny It is Quality not Quantity
> 
> Pumpy



Yeah, just ask Pumpy LOL


----------



## TonyC (21/10/09)

That would be me, i have read this forum everyday without fail for two years, and only posted five times. What i know about brewing you could have written on a pinhead, but have learnt so much from this site. I have progressed from k&k to all grain, and feel i the need only to post if i can help some one, which by the way was not brewing related. I guess im a troll by some peoples standards.

Regards Tony


----------



## barfridge (21/10/09)

Sounds a bit like me, 10 posts since Anzac day, but I stick my head in for a look most days


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (21/10/09)

I'm not dead yet either.


----------



## MVZOOM (21/10/09)

Am I a long time member? I come and go like a dog to a post box.


----------



## buttersd70 (21/10/09)

TonyC said:


> I guess im a troll by some peoples standards.



No, that would make you a lurker, not a troll. A lurker reads, gathers information, but doesn't interact much. That is the lurkers choice....a troll, on the other hand, is a destructive little basket that posts deliberate baits and provocative comments to provoke arguments and split a community. Different animal altogether, Tony.


----------



## Brad Sofield (21/10/09)

Yeah me too!
Sounds sick I know but I call in everyday, sometimes twice and leave without posting. If I can add anyhting I will but generally my experience does not put me in a position to offer much advice. Love the site and have learnt heaps, and hope to continue to do so.
Thanks


----------



## chappo1970 (21/10/09)

Yeah I know how you guys feel.... h34r:


----------



## TonyC (21/10/09)

Thanks, Butters, I feel a little better about myself now.


----------



## kenlock (21/10/09)

Chappo said:


> Yeah I know how you guys feel.... h34r:



I knew it wouldn't be long...


----------



## troopa (21/10/09)

Chappo doesnt need a forum.. he is one

I think he must post in a sub private forum because im sure ive only read about 1000 of his 4088 posts and im on here at least 3 or 4 times a day 

Tom


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (21/10/09)

buttersd70 said:


> No, that would make you a lurker, not a troll. A lurker reads, gathers information, but doesn't interact much. That is the lurkers choice....a troll, on the other hand, is a destructive little basket that posts deliberate baits and provocative comments to provoke arguments and split a community. Different animal altogether, Tony.




:lol: Ain't that the truth, and each state has at least one with I reckon S.A leading the way h34r: 


BYB


----------



## fcmcg (21/10/09)

Chappo said:


> Yeah I know how you guys feel.... h34r:


And it feels like only yesterday, that Chappo hit 4000 posts...or was that last weekend...and he's added 90 since..lol
Go you good thing !
Ferg


----------



## siiren (21/10/09)

I'm a long time member, but can't remember the last time I posted.........a few years ago at a guess.
Have just started brewing again now I have some space, have been traveling a lot and back in Adelaide now for the foreseeable future.
Put down my first brew on the weekend after a heavy clean of the gear, Dr Smurto's Golden Ale. 
Everything went smoothly, surprisingly hit all targets, and the sample tasted awesome. great recipe Dr S.
Should be stepping up brewing over the next few months, just acquiring some cheap gear, i.e fermenting and serving fridge (anyone in the Adelaide area, feel free to pm me if you have any ideas)
Good to see so many members on the site now.
Cheers.


----------



## BennyBrewster (21/10/09)

siiren is currently leading the slack ass contest with 0.03 posts per day hahahaha


----------



## clean brewer (21/10/09)

siiren said:


> I'm a long time member, but can't remember the last time I posted.........a few years ago at a guess.
> Have just started brewing again now I have some space, have been traveling a lot and back in Adelaide now for the foreseeable future.
> Put down my first brew on the weekend after a heavy clean of the gear, Dr Smurto's Golden Ale.
> Everything went smoothly, surprisingly hit all targets, and the sample tasted awesome. great recipe Dr S.
> ...


Wholly shit, 64 posts in 6 years, top effort.................................... :beerbang:


----------



## kook (21/10/09)

BennyBrewster said:


> siiren is currently leading the slack ass contest with 0.03 posts per day hahahaha



A quick member search reveals people who joined in Dec 02 that have less than 25 posts, and are still active.


----------



## bradsbrew (21/10/09)

clean brewer said:


> Wholly shit, 64 posts in 6 years, top effort.................................... :beerbang:



Man thats alot of biting your tongue....or fingers i guess.


----------



## arsenewenger (21/10/09)

was here a couple of years back then had two tin lids which stops nearly everything you ever did, but now 4 and 2 years old so i started brewing again and came bcak here and contribute a little probably more questions than answers though


AW


----------



## fergi (21/10/09)

well i guess i qualify as a long time member that hasnt got a lot of posts up, i read the forum nearly everyday, sometimes only on for 5 mins , other times an hour or two, cant see much point in posting a lot unless i need info or can help on a query by someone, there are a lot more informed people on here that give good advice and actually know what they are talking about so i leave that to those guys to answer most questions, i find that there are a lot of guys on here that answer everything thats posted with sometimes advice thats not always correct, , then there are the ones that have only been on the site for a matter of a few months but have posted in the thousands, wonder when they actually get time to brew.
fergi


----------



## simon harley (21/10/09)

i can put myself in that group
i look in every day, and just when i think that there is something that i can add, i read down a little further and ten other people have responded the with the same thing i was guna say and more.
there is definitely alot of smart buggers on this forum


----------



## clean brewer (21/10/09)

bradsbrew said:


> Man thats alot of biting your tongue....or fingers i guess.



I know!!!!! Some stuff I just dont bother with.... :unsure: Or id be typing non-stop, Im already over-opinionated in my world......


This(AHB) is my Social release though really, only mates up here ive got are the ones I chat to here... h34r: 

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## dpadden (21/10/09)

fergi said:


> well i guess i qualify as a long time member that hasnt got a lot of posts up, i read the forum nearly everyday, sometimes only on for 5 mins , other times an hour or two, cant see much point in posting a lot unless i need info or can help on a query by someone, there are a lot more informed people on here that give good advice and actually know what they are talking about so i leave that to those guys to answer most questions, i find that there are a lot of guys on here that answer everything thats posted with sometimes advice thats not always correct, , then there are the ones that have only been on the site for a matter of a few months but have posted in the thousands, wonder when they actually get time to brew.
> fergi



well said Fergi :beer:


----------



## The Balding Bunyip (21/10/09)

long time lurker ..........first time poster.

Learnt some great info from the guys here and now make some truly wonderful all grain beer and serve from kegs as a result

Thanks Lads

:icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Keith_N (21/10/09)

I have lurked. Now & then I have posted. This place has changed a bit, & not all for the better.
KN


----------



## Tony (21/10/09)

slack arse lurkers  

learn all...... share nothing.

seriously though.............. id like to know how many of the 13000 odd members have never posted?

13000 members and we still have a record of 137 on line set 2 years ago?????????????

where are they all?

Id recon active member numbers are closer to 2000 odd?......... just a guess

post people......... post.

Just no more Chappo's

One is enough

cheers


----------



## chappo1970 (21/10/09)

Tony said:


> Just no more Chappo's
> 
> One is enough



No worries there T they killed poor old drunk_chappo


----------



## Tony (21/10/09)

:lol:

I just cant resist the stir mate


----------



## FarsideOfCrazy (21/10/09)

Hehe, I just wonder how many of us 'lurkers' who do check in here everyday and never post have read this thread and thought "you know I could write something but...."


----------



## jonocarroll (21/10/09)

Chappo said:


> they killed poor old drunk_chappo


----------



## shawnheiderich (21/10/09)

0.11 posts per day for me  oh wait this may increase my average, how do I get this deleted.

 

Shawn


----------



## Ecosse (21/10/09)

shawn_H said:


> 0.11 posts per day for me  oh wait this may increase my average, how do I get this deleted.
> 
> 
> 
> Shawn



Hey I joined 27 days before you and I'm 30 posts behind (a cracking .07 posts per day). Stop chewing bandwidth


----------



## big d (22/10/09)

I think you will find most posting topics have been done to death over the years hence the long time members dont readily reply as it becomes repetitive plus i think its also good to let others have there say.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## PistolPatch (22/10/09)

I only keep track of a couple of subjects now and only write to these if necessary, whimsical or very drunk. (I am currently trying to conserve my marathon writes/concentration for BIAB guides etc. )

Of course, I occasionally click on a thread with a good title but is it just me or do threads these days seem to quickly descend in quality? It seems that I rarely happen upon a thread these days that gives consistent sound advice. The poor buggers writing sound advice seem to be too quickly drowned out or ignored in favour of some silly and usually full-on illogical argument. To be honest, I can't even recall a promising thread I have looked at in recent times that didn't quickly depress me.

I feel very lucky that I joined at the time I did and was helped directly by so many brewers and have got to meet so many legends like big_d above.

I just hope the genuine new guys here still get the service I got.

BTW big_d, beers at my place on Saturday...


Pat


----------



## mje1980 (22/10/09)

[
. _The poor buggers writing sound advice seem to be too quickly drowned out or ignored in favour of some silly and usually full-on illogical argument_. 

This is the reason some people dont post as much. Lurking is better. Hard to bite your tongue sometimes though. I am guilty of "biting" sometimes. Still a great site though.

Im no expert, but if i have experience with something, i will share that experience, not quote a website or text book.


----------



## [email protected] (22/10/09)

I reckon I would have to be one of the oldest regular members which seems to just lurk.

I don't post too much but certainly read what I can, have always been K&K but in the past month have moved to AG with now 3 brews under my belt.


----------



## Barry (22/10/09)

It is good to so see many "old" familiar names again. On a positive note I tend to post if I can add to the conversation but usually the questions have already been answered well. Read the forum at least once a day and learn a lot and get a few laughs as well. A great forum.


----------



## lefty2446 (22/10/09)

I've been a member for yonks, Never did anything with it for ages. Posted a few times trying to help people out and usually found other people giving advice over the top of me who actually had NFI. Got fed up and left.

Just recently I have trippled my post count in the last month or so...

Lefty


----------



## Pumpy (22/10/09)

Barry said:


> It is good to so see many "old" familiar names again. On a positive note I tend to post if I can add to the conversation but usually the questions have already been answered well. Read the forum at least once a day and learn a lot and get a few laughs as well. A great forum.




Shame on you Barry a member since 2002 , with your wealth of knowlege , and an impending launch of your new book the 'Brewing Jurrasic styles' by Barry, coming out soon . 

I can only assume that the meagre 800 posts you have made during that time,


is due to to you capitalist intentions related to maximising the amount of people who will have to buy your book,


by limiting the sharing of your endless brewing knowlege on the forum.


Pumpy


----------



## poompy (22/10/09)

long time member with a very low post count. i havent had the need to post as most of the information i need has already been posted. I am only just starting to migrate to all grain so im pretty sure the posts/questions will increase.


----------



## fraser_john (22/10/09)

poompy said:


> long time member with a very low post count. i havent had the need to post as most of the information i need has already been posted. I am only just starting to migrate to all grain so im pretty sure the posts/questions will increase.



Might have to be a record there poompy!


----------



## adam (22/10/09)

Well I'm just a lazy typer......but good reader and I check in most days 
Cheers, Adam


----------



## beers (22/10/09)

I just come here to occupy time between hands of online poker. It's hard to post between 'dings'   
Have learnt a lot lurking though.


----------



## Hashie (22/10/09)

+1 Lurker


----------



## domonsura (22/10/09)

mje1980 said:


> [
> . _The poor buggers writing sound advice seem to be too quickly drowned out or ignored in favour of some silly and usually full-on illogical argument_.
> 
> This is the reason some people dont post as much. Lurking is better. Hard to bite your tongue sometimes though. I am guilty of "biting" sometimes. Still a great site though.
> ...


 Yep....I second both of those comments. When I joined, sharing information was what it's all about with the occasional blow up. These days it seems it's all about "show me your ****" pictures & bulk buys, and almost every thread seems to descend into a shitfight that takes over the original post topic and leaves new members (and old I'm sure) wondering if this is a brewing forum or now some kind of virtual UFC venue.
I have deleted probably 20 posts (after writing them but before hitting the submit button) for every one I have posted this year........I doubt that's going to change as these days one has to watch what one says lest the trolls mi-interpret (deliberately) & twist it a little and run with it....  Opinions REALLY aren't worth sharing anymore, no-one seems to be able to respect anyone else's right to have one....bit of a shame really - let's hope it's just a little phase eh?


----------



## ozpowell (22/10/09)

Slow and steady....


----------



## staggalee (22/10/09)

Chappo said:


> No worries there T they killed poor old drunk_chappo



and don`t forget "sensible chappo", he only lasted 1 post too. {which was "I won`t be posting very often, guys." }  

stagga.


----------



## poompy (22/10/09)

fraser_john said:


> Might have to be a record there poompy!




hmm, not sure it is something be proud of though


----------



## Screwtop (22/10/09)

PistolPatch said:


> It seems that I rarely happen upon a thread these days that gives consistent sound advice. The poor buggers writing sound advice seem to be too quickly drowned out or ignored in favour of some silly and usually full-on illogical argument. To be honest, I can't even recall a promising thread I have looked at in recent times that didn't quickly depress me.




+1 Pat

Some of the shite advice offered these days gets me a bit hot under the collar. I begin to type a reply and then just give up and click on the back button. Have spoken to lots of others who now do the exact same thing. Good sources of factual homebrewing info such as Palmers "How To Brew" and brewing technical documents abound on the internet and yet there are those brew terrorists who persist in feeding crap info to brewing newbs. :angry: 

Screwy


----------



## svyturys (22/10/09)

I read the forum everyday. Post when I feel that I have something to offer. Often beaten by someone with a quick trigger finger.

Cheers


----------



## T.D. (22/10/09)

I agree with the sentiment here. A couple of times while researching some stuff I come across a really old thread and it always amazes me how much different it was back then. The advice was good, unbiased and genuinely aimed to help people. These days it seems as if most posts are agenda-driven. Its either somebody trying to show how much they know about something (when they often know very little) or a retailer trying to flog one of their products or some other commercial objective. I must say I think allowing sponsorship has been a big factor. Seen it destroy plenty of forums and hoping this one doesn't follow the same path.

Bring back the old days I say! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (22/10/09)

PistolPatch said:


> To be honest, I can't even recall a promising thread I have looked at in recent times that didn't quickly depress me.




Yep I am getting a little :icon_offtopic: 
To be honest, I would have to agree. Some threads do turn into a bit of a rabble but then that's the nature of the beast.I have not been around as long as some but understandably things have changed. Since joining near on 4yrs ago the membership has increased by over 10,000!! Fark!!! I tend to throw out queries through PM's to someone I think can give me an answer from their experience. Ask one question on a thread and end up with 10,000 answers :lol: But what I will say is that I have met and made a good network of brewers. 
AHB you get out what you want to put in.



mje1980 said:


> Im no expert, but if i have experience with something, i will share that experience, not quote a website or text book.



Yep, one of my pet hates. Second sought of pet hate is when the same person posts 1 minute apart on the same thread.Would it not be easier to edit / update the previous response? On occassions I am guilty of it but I try to also be mindful about not doing it.

BYB


----------



## warrenlw63 (22/10/09)

Screwtop said:


> +1 Pat
> 
> Some of the shite advice offered these days gets me a bit hot under the collar. I begin to type a reply and then just give up and click on the back button. Have spoken to lots of others who now do the exact same thing. Good sources of factual homebrewing info such as Palmers "How To Brew" and brewing technical documents abound on the internet and yet there are those brew terrorists who persist in feeding crap info to brewing newbs. :angry:
> 
> Screwy



Verbatim to what Screwy said. Simple advice just don't cut it anymore so I only post to shit-stir.  

Warren -


----------



## T.D. (22/10/09)

warrenlw63 said:


> I only post to shit-stir.



AHB's very own Don Chipp! :lol:


----------



## warrenlw63 (22/10/09)

T.D. said:


> AHB's very own Don Chipp! :lol:



Well there are a lot of bastards who need being kept honest.  

Warren -


----------



## Bribie G (22/10/09)

Pumpy said:


> Benny It is Quality not Quantity
> 
> Pumpy


The UK brew forums are a good example of people keeping on topic and most of the posts are helpful and informative "where can I get good hops in the Norwich Area" sort of thing. They do strike me as being a bit geeky compared to our forum with nothing really equivalent to the banter that goes on in the Case swap threads or the "Chinese hops - what next?" thread. However I am also a member of an Australian forum (Digital TV) which has about six times the membership of AHB and the threads very quickly get to fifteen or twenty pages within a few days. I don't visit there often anymore as I find it's a soulless place nowadays. 

This current thread has got me thinking that AHB forum seems to be about the right size and mix, but unfortunately attracts some trolls and shitfights and it would be great to see the Mods jump a bit more firmly on these. The 'pub' , the 'nothing' thread and others in the off topic area are a good idea for bored people who want to post pictures of dogs and watermelons and leave the brewing threads for on topic stuff. 

(reformed Bribie B) )


----------



## staggalee (22/10/09)

BribieG said:


> The UK brew forums are a good example of people keeping on topic and most of the posts are helpful and informative "where can I get good hops in the Norwich Area" sort of thing. They do strike me as being a bit geeky compared to our forum with nothing really equivalent to the banter that goes on in the Case swap threads or the "Chinese hops - what next?" thread. However I am also a member of an Australian forum (Digital TV) which has about six times the membership of AHB and the threads very quickly get to fifteen or twenty pages within a few days. I don't visit there often anymore as I find it's a soulless place nowadays.
> 
> This current thread has got me thinking that AHB forum seems to be about the right size and mix, but unfortunately attracts some trolls and shitfights and it would be great to see the Mods jump a bit more firmly on these. The 'pub' , the 'nothing' thread and others in the off topic area are a good idea for bored people who want to post pictures of dogs and watermelons and leave the brewing threads for on topic stuff.
> 
> (reformed Bribie B) )









stagga. :lol:


----------



## ramu_gupta (22/10/09)

Hey, sum of us c**t heelp it iff wees canna tyype 2 good.... :lol:


----------



## dannybzr (22/10/09)

Think this is a great forum. Any question I have had, stupid or otherwise has been answered super quick and without any issue. People seem to connect with the "starting out at HB" concept cause we have all been there at one stage or another..


----------



## dago001 (22/10/09)

Only recently joined, but suppose I am a lurker. Check the forum everyday. That said, I use the search function and get the answers that I am after. When I have been brewing for a bit longer, and can add a little knowledge to a topic, I guess then I will post more.  
David.


----------



## tipsy (22/10/09)

beers said:


> I just come here to occupy time between hands of online poker. It's hard to post between 'dings'
> Have learnt a lot lurking though.



I do the same.

I post more often on smaller forums but because of the size I tend to use this one just to gather information


----------



## Screwtop (22/10/09)

warrenlw63 said:


> Verbatim to what Screwy said. Simple advice just don't cut it anymore so I only post to shit-stir.
> 
> Warren -




You Topic Tart :lol:


----------



## schooey (22/10/09)

I lurked here for well over 12 months before I got up the gumption to post anything... I guess it's a little intimidating at first. I think I fell into the same trap as a lot of other joiners, you get a bit of AHB fever and start typing like a receptionist. Lucky for me at the time there were a lot of the old stagers about (some still are) that had seen it all too many times before, yet still gave the advice. It sure has led me a long way in my beer journey, as well as introduced me to a lot of fantastic, friendly and helpful people.

I still think this place is one of the best online brewing resources and communities, and although some of the veterans seem a little jaded with what it is today, I think it's ever evolving, but the wheat still dominates the chaff.


----------



## HoppingMad (22/10/09)

There has been some mention about 'passing phases' and 'shitfights'.

I don't think that differences of opinion on aussiehomebrewer are a new phenomenon. 
When I started on this forum there were shit fights and it kind of comes with the territory - Most memorable:

- Chill vs No Chill
- Telling newbies to do a f'n search vs helping them with detailed replies
- Paying out on anyone with an airlock not bubbling who bothered to ask for help.

The disagreements recently do seem more personal and less about brewing and using the site, and that is a worry - but I do believe this is an awesome place.
It's part of the reason why I tend to jump in and add a little 'light' with the 'shade' in terms of some of the negative threads here. 

I'd also be one of the guilty ones in terms of trying to help out some brewers without knowing 100% all the answers and suggesting reading Palmer or other books, but if you do know the answer outright, or have a better solution - don't hold back. That's what this place is all about, sharing ideas and solving problems we all have. 

Anyhow I'll get off this thread now as I shouldn't be using it as a vehicle to get my post count up.  

Regards,

Hopper.


----------



## Tim (22/10/09)

I'm a long time lurker. I was reading the forums for a good 18 months before I finally registered in early 2005. I was into posting for a while but the forum tone seemed to have gone away from basic brewing and into gadgetry and perpetuation of homebrew myths. The site seems to have become a big retail lovefest where threads that may detract from the site sponsers are quickly nipped in the bud.

I post now and then but I am usually told that I am wrong by a brewer who was doing K&K a few weeks previously. I guess 7 years of AG brewing and learning from mistakes doesn't count for much any more.

I guess I'm not the only one that feels that way as some of the original regulars such as Chiller and Doc have either disappeared or don't post anywhere nearly as frequently as they used to.


----------



## pb unleaded (22/10/09)

I still have one more urn for sale

:icon_cheers:


----------



## JasonY (22/10/09)

Can't but help agree with a lot of the sentiment but things change with size I guess, makes it hard to spot the good threads amongst the noise. I still pop in every couple of days to see what I can find. 

I'm finding it hard to brew living in the US with beer relatively cheap and such a crazy selection (available in my supermarket too). 

Perhaps I will be more active when I come back next year ... I will have to brew on Sundays since Perth is still closed, *sigh*


----------



## lespaul (22/10/09)

Im just curious if those people who dont post regularly are generally social people or more introverted? could be a reason you dont post much


----------



## Jerry (22/10/09)

Definitely a lurker here.

I only get the chance to get on here a couple of times a week so I tend to spend most of the time reading the threads that Ive missed.

AHB has been an invaluable resource to me over the last 4 years.

When I joined I was extract brewing and had no intention of doing AG; didnt have the time.
Twelve months later I still didnt have the time but due to the information, and inspiration from this site my first AG was done.

Like others have said AHB has certainly changed over the years.

The misinformation currently being given to new brewers, the posting for the sake of posting and the derailing of useful / interesting threads into off topic garbage has become increasingly frustrating over the last 12 months or so.

To the likes of people like Screwtop, Tony, Barry, Thirstyboy, wes smith, jayse, Ross, TDA, warren and others, rest assured your posts are always read and noted with interest. :beer: 

Im sure Im not the only one here who values your experience and advice. 

Cheers

Scott


----------



## benno1973 (22/10/09)

I read the forum every day, but rarely post. Most of the time I'm holding a baby or entertaining my 3-year-old so typing with one hand is pretty slow. And there's people out there who give good info and type faster than I do, so I only tend to post if I have more to add, or if something really pisses me off. I lurked for a long time before joining, and I can't see that the site is any worse than the 'good old days'. I remember bun fights back then, and personal vendettas between members. It still happens and it's always going to happen on a forum of this size. And there's members who post frequently and with little to say, but again, it's a public forum so there's always going to be some of that. The power users who post a lot with valuable info (off the top of my head - Chappo, bum, Fourstar, DrSmurto, cm2, etc.) far outweigh the idiots and there's still a wealth of info that gets posted up. I've been brewing for 8 years and most days I still learn new things...


----------



## manticle (22/10/09)

HoppingMad said:


> There has been some mention about 'passing phases' and 'shitfights'.
> 
> I don't think that differences of opinion on aussiehomebrewer are a new phenomenon.
> When I started on this forum there were shit fights and it kind of comes with the territory - Most memorable:
> ...



I've only been a member for just over a year and I'm guilty of some of the things that some of you complain about. I post a lot (although I try not to make it frivolous - 90% is beer related), I have given some advice that is incorrect (although I'm usually pretty careful to either have a clue what I'm talking about or phrase it in a way that suggests it's not the be all and end all but I'm only human), use online references and books (usually I've tried the techniques I'm linking to or at least suggest they may be helpful rather than gospel) and very ocassional double posting (usually after edit time has expired). I'm not sure that using references to back you up should be considered bad though. Experiential/anecdotal evidence for something is great but just because you did something and it didn't stuff up doesn't make it gospel either.

The thing is, I came here to ask a question (a very stupid question) and got stuck reading a lot of other material I had no clue about. This site is almost solely responsible for me brewing All Grain beers for the last few months, having gone from kits to kits n' bits to extracts to extracts/specialty to partials to building my own half arsed AG system. Basically this site (and many of the more knowledgeable users) gave me the bug to want to brew better beer and to help others who want the same. If that means answering 50 questions about airlocks then I'll do it. It's a show of appreciation for others being patient with me. I probably read more threads than I post in.

If I tell someone something that is incorrect (or even open for debate), I'd prefer to be pulled up by someone more experienced because that helps me learn and whoever I gave the advie to and whoever reads the thread. Maybe the forum isn't like it used to be in the olden, golden days but it's a hell of a lot less bitchy and off topic than many others I've seen. I'm the first one who can recognise when he's wrong and I have no drama deferring to others more knowledgeable than me. You're not much use if you don't type it out though. Generally I keep my advice to kits and beginner AG sections as I've been there and have some experience to fall back on. AG section is where I ask my often noobish questions.

Things evolve and change. A lot of people get a lot out of this site and I think there's a lot more positives than there are negatives.

Sorry for long post.


----------



## cubbie (22/10/09)

I do not post much, more so when I am planning, but I am here every day a few times a day. My post would be somewhat higher had I not moved overseas for a couple of years. Nice to see some old names in this thread. If I ever see a post from an old name I like to have a look and see what advice is on offer. The forum has certainly evolved over time with an increase in numbers and a number of other factors. The same questions that were asked 8, 4, 2 years ago are being asked now and you can search to find the answer. To fill the void a large number of less technical or experienced based threads are being asked and these often flood the boards.

One thing that I enjoyed was noting how people who joined around the same time as myself grew in their brewing knowledge, skill and equipment. 

Cubbie


----------



## Batz (22/10/09)

Hello old things!

Post 8,000

Sad really hey?

Batz


----------



## brettprevans (22/10/09)

congrats batzy. 8k strong.


----------



## flattop (22/10/09)

Wish i was a lurker, or even a Troll, i just don't have much free time, i used to have more time but the missus got a job and the house got more holes in it and i got more busy at work,i bought a motorbike and started riding in the evenings and now these days i don't have time to scratch my ass. I barely have time to brew lately.
I've still got 2 pots of honey waiting for making mead! I bought 5k of crushed grain and had it sitting in a plastic bag for 5 weeks as i didn't find time to mash.

I would like to spend more time here as i learn more about how to make better beer and it's a community not just a forum, you gotta take the good with the bad the trolls are just like any other forum.....


----------



## domonsura (22/10/09)

Batz said:


> Hello old things!
> 
> Post 8,000
> 
> ...



Now that's something of note! If only you had a dollar eh?


----------



## The Scientist (22/10/09)

Porn and AHB, that sums up my only uses for the net :icon_chickcheers: 

I like to watch :lol: bit of a lurker on both types of site.


----------



## danbeer (22/10/09)

flattop said:


> Wish i was a lurker, or even a Troll, i just don't have much free time, i used to have more time but the missus got a job and the house got more holes in it and i got more busy at work,i bought a motorbike and started riding in the evenings and now these days i don't have time to scratch my ass. I barely have time to brew lately.
> I've still got 2 pots of honey waiting for making mead! I bought 5k of crushed grain and had it sitting in a plastic bag for 5 weeks as i didn't find time to mash.
> 
> I would like to spend more time here as i learn more about how to make better beer and it's a community not just a forum, you gotta take the good with the bad the trolls are just like any other forum.....




Sounds similar to me... Too damned busy to brew or post much.


----------



## nifty (22/10/09)

Batz said:


> Hello old things!
> 
> Post 8,000
> 
> ...



Nah mate, not sad at all. I enjoy your comments and photos.


I check in every day but don't post much, mostly in the xmas case swap threads. By the time I get to read the new posts they've been answered, usually with differing opinions.

It's funny seeing how the forum has changed over the years, and how the crowd has changed as well. 

When I first joined there was a sense of exploration and adventure, I know it sounds a bit wanky, but it was all new ground for a lot of people. I was lucky enough to benefit from the really early members experiences and mistakes.

There's been some up's and downs over the years, for example there was a stage, a little while ago, where it seemed that a real vigilante mentality ruled. Some poor bugger would find the forum and try and sell some homebrew gear and get shot down for only posting to sell his gear and not contributing to the forum etc etc. It seemed to happen a lot at the time, not just someone selling some gear, it could have been anyone with a different opinion at the time, the mob would gang up on them and bully them down.

Then there is the usual subjects, my favourite being the commercial beer tasting like cats piss thread and then every man and his dog has an evangelical moment and has to explain how bad the beer tastes, how good their beer is and how they'd never touch another commercial beer again. 20 pages later and they're still saying the same thing. 
I went through that stage early on, but I've woken up to myself. I'll go to a club or pub and have a schooner of Resches or Old and enjoy it.

Nowadays there are a lot more people with a lot of differing opinons which makes for interesting reading, sometimes the banter gets a bit annoying but I just skip over that if I can't be bothered reading it. The way a thread can get derailed by off topic crap spoils it sometimes.

All in all the site is still growing and I'm still learning. I've just started brewing wits and with the increase of belgian beers in the last few xmas case swaps, I've been searching and reading everything I can about them.

cheers


----------



## Tony (22/10/09)

HoppingMad said:


> When I started on this forum there were shit fights and it kind of comes with the territory - Most memorable:
> 
> - Chill vs No Chill
> - Telling newbies to do a f'n search vs helping them with detailed replies
> - Paying out on anyone with an airlock not bubbling who bothered to ask for help.



Ahhhh you missed the good old days of Pete from wagga and the Jovial Monk free Chat room that you needed a special password to get into 

And then there was the Old Grumpys forum before that............ we used to stay up till 2am to get post No. 100 or 200 in a thread. Remember Stagga........ when i piped you for 400 i think in the 2can thread.

Ahhhhhh thems were the days.



Batz said:


> Hello old things!
> 
> Post 8,000
> 
> ...



Congratz Batz :lol: Im a poet and didnt knoet

Ahb is still a great place to come learn about brewing. 

I will say this to any lurking newbies or oldies.................

Dont be afraid to have a chat. Yes there are some negative aspects floating around on here but its a public forum with 12000 members........... your going to get conflicts and people wanting to cause problems.
But IMO......... as much as they bug me to death............ they are a very VERY small part of the big piucture that could be so much better if more of the good folks joined in.

hook in folks.

cheers


----------



## Moray (22/10/09)

Hmmm. long term lurker.

I read here most days, and have joined several bulk buys.

I currently BIAB and No Chill.
and I'm planning on moving to three vessel AG soon. 
I need to build my stand first.
I have bought the steel, a cheap welder and a cutoff saw.

I'm sure I'll have a few Q's when I get around to it.


----------



## Daniel.lear (22/10/09)

Definatly a Lurker here...

One of the good things about a forum such as this, is the amount of time it has been going. Since it has been going for so long, just about every question i have to ask, has been asked and answered many times before. 

Seach is your friend.

Still, every so often i'll put in my two cents where appropriate IMO.

Cheers

Leary


----------



## Darren (22/10/09)

Well seeing how Batz and Toneeeeee posted why not,

I remember when you could buy a single sack of malt from the maltster for 75c a kilo but now we are forced to buy for more than $2.00 if you buy a tonne or more. 

World markets prices for malt have not risen, but HB "dealership" prices have significantly.

cheers

Darren


----------



## Jazman (22/10/09)

Its all about the beer and good beer


----------



## Steve (22/10/09)

Tony said:


> And then there was the Old Grumpys forum before that............ we used to stay up till 2am to get post No. 100 or 200 in a thread. Remember Stagga........ when i piped you for 400 i think in the 2can thread.



Grumpys was a great forum. I think I only chucked a butters07 once, remember kiwidrunk (domonsura)?....something about you telling people to search instead of asking? Didnt take me long to come back. Used to love seeing the photos of their Stamstiches with Voosher, tdh (Grumpy Thomas) etc holding up a card saying "ya mongrels". Then after a bit of searching through Grumpys old threads realised that the long time members on AHB used to be on the Grumpys forum. Tony (before I knew him from AHB) always had a helpful encouraging answer, as well as Ross, TDA etc. Ross taught me a lot. Always happy to help. At that stage I didnt know what the hell he was talking about...something to do with mashing grain n stuff. Will never forget telling Grumpys they should give away some freebies for the 1000th order. Guess who got it? Me! Wont forget the day someone told stagga how to post pics either! Love ya stagga!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Tony (22/10/09)

Steve said:


> Will never forget telling Grumpys they should give away some freebies for the 1000th order. Guess who got it? Me!



 i was you

BASTARD!

Pumpy, Ducatiboystu, Ross and I got together one weekend in tamworth at my joint for a brew weekend before we found AHB........ christ....... that would be 2003.

I remember them watching the grain go through my newly developed motorised mill ........ that GT wanted me to mass produce and market, and Ross saying........... well that takes the fun out of it! I munches 5 KG in about 60 seconds.

I'd like a dollar for every fun moment that AHB has brought to brewers around the country!

love it


----------



## PostModern (22/10/09)

Darren said:


> Well seeing how Batz and Toneeeeee posted why not,
> 
> I remember when you could buy a single sack of malt from the maltster for 75c a kilo but now we are forced to buy for more than $2.00 if you buy a tonne or more.
> 
> ...



Will leave people to do their own currency conversions:

UK
http://www.the-home-brew-shop.co.uk/acatal...ted_Grains.html
US
http://www.cellar-homebrew.com/store/catal...-p-1-c-168.html
http://www.northernbrewer.com/brewing/brew...pale-ale-1.html

Don't post much these days myself. Too busy hunting down the world's best malt prices.


----------



## pbrosnan (22/10/09)

If you wanted to see a shit fight you should have been around when CraftBrewer set up. There was a fair amount of robust discussion about whether this name was stolen from the old http://oz.craftbrewer.org/. I was a subscriber to the disgest before this forum started. Alas it has withered away. The site still has a very useful set of resources but the digest is infrequent and small when it does arrive.


----------



## browndog (23/10/09)

Darren said:


> Well seeing how Batz and Toneeeeee posted why not,
> 
> I remember when you could buy a single sack of malt from the maltster for 75c a kilo but now we are forced to buy for more than $2.00 if you buy a tonne or more.
> 
> ...




Well Done Darren, you are good value mate, I'd love to have a beer with you one day ! AHB has been a part of my life for so many years now. Way back when, you pretty well knew everyone, but now with so many members it is impossible to keep track of who is who. The thing I have noticed in the last few years is a attitude by some that is like a digital glassing, I really feel sorry for some poor retailers trying to get word out of their new product or what ever on the retail thread and get hammered by f%&*wits for no good reason. That and I feel sorry for newbs who ask a simple question and get a shit load of humbug quoted from books when a simple two line sentence would answer their questions. 

cheers

Browndog


----------



## boingk (23/10/09)

I wouldn't say I'm 'long term, but definitely heading in that direction. And to think it all started at uni when I figured it'd be cheaper to buy a kit and brew than to buy nasty commercial beer...

I don't post a heap nowdays, generally due to having less questions and interjections. More of a helping hand to the new guys now I guess, that and chipping in on political stuff if it takes my fancy.



> And then there was the Old Grumpys forum


That place was grand, got shut down not all that long after I joined if I remember correctly. Maybe I just lurked there, I dunno.

- boingk

EDIT: HAHA! Geez, guess the profile comments exemplify my low-profileness of late. Just checked it out of curiosity to see my post average (1.03/day).


----------



## RetsamHsam (23/10/09)

Batz said:


> Hello old things!
> 
> Post 8,000
> 
> ...



And they didn't hold a candlelight vigil for you..

I must say the whole shaking down of new retailers to the site gets on my nerves as well...


----------



## technocat (23/10/09)

Then there is the usual subjects, my favourite being the commercial beer tasting like cats piss thread and then every man and his dog has an evangelical moment and has to explain how bad the beer tastes, how good their beer is and how they'd never touch another commercial beer again. 20 pages later and they're still saying the same thing. 
I went through that stage early on, but I've woken up to myself. I'll go to a club or pub and have a schooner of Resches or Old and enjoy it.
[/quote]

Yeah well there may be some truth in this as I have a high preference for my own brew particuarly since going AG brewing just over a year ago. If I go to the pub it would have to be some exotic boutique brew to get the taste buds going over the bland commercial offering. I suppose I have become spoilt with brewing my own and I say that with all sincerity with no added B/S.

:chug:


----------



## staggalee (23/10/09)

Steve said:


> Grumpys was a great forum. Will never forget telling Grumpys they should give away some freebies for the 1000th order. Guess who got it? Me! Wont forget the day someone told stagga how to post pics either! Love ya stagga!
> Cheers
> Steve



Yeah, that was actually Braulover from Adelaide that showed me, Grumpy was going to put a price on his head for that. :lol: 







stagga.


----------



## beers (23/10/09)

Darren said:


> Well seeing how Batz and Toneeeeee posted why not,
> 
> I remember when you could buy a single sack of malt from the maltster for 75c a kilo but now we are forced to buy for more than $2.00 if you buy a tonne or more.
> 
> ...



Wow.. what a great point. You're right Darren, I just googled it & even raw grain prices have not moved over the last 10 years - steady as, even though there's been droughts & floods worldwide. Thanks for uncovering another great conspiracy.


----------



## staggalee (23/10/09)

Tony said:


> And then there was the Old Grumpys forum before that............ we used to stay up till 2am to get post No. 100 or 200 in a thread. Remember Stagga........ when i piped you for 400 i think in the 2can thread.
> 
> Ahhhhhh thems were the days



Yeah and remember when Ray H. had a few and went to sleep in the park with his slug hanging out, that little old lady walked past and thought it was some sort of a one eyed ferret peering out at her. :lol: 
Grumpy`s was legendery. :beerbang: 

stagga.


----------



## warrenlw63 (23/10/09)

:lol: Up to 5 pages now... This thread really does answer it's own question. 

Warren -


----------



## beers (23/10/09)

warrenlw63 said:


> :lol: Up to 5 pages now... This thread really does answer it's own question.
> 
> Warren -



Stop shit stirring Warren. Take a leaf out of Darren's book & only post constructive & informative material.


----------



## warrenlw63 (23/10/09)

beers said:


> & only post constructive & informative material.



CaCO3 → CaO + CO2 
CaO + H2O → Ca(OH)2 
Ca(OH)2 + CO2 → CaCO3 + H2O 
CaCO3(s) + 2 HCl(aq) → CaCl2(aq) + CO2(g) + H2O(l) 

There's my bit for all the newbies for today.  

Warren -


----------



## beers (23/10/09)

warrenlw63 said:


> CaCO3 → CaO + CO2
> CaO + H2O → Ca(OH)2
> Ca(OH)2 + CO2 → CaCO3 + H2O
> CaCO3(s) + 2 HCl(aq) → CaCl2(aq) + CO2(g) + H2O(l)
> ...



Nice start  Maybe tomorrow you could offer multiple pages answers, on styles which you have little experience of, quoting directly from Jamils book.. chucking in some theory from Palmer, whilst coastering your beer on Ray Daniels book


----------



## Batz (23/10/09)

What about the fantastic bulk buys we have many years ago?

Even Ross did one for hops before the craftbrewer days.


Lots of wort under the bridge.


batz


----------



## floppinab (23/10/09)

There's a forum lifecycle paper around here somewhere. Looking at the timeline I think AHB has got 2 more years before going full commercial, 4 years for subscription based, 7 years sold off to a multi-national (which Ross' craftbrewer should be by then)  

It's the way of the world people............


----------



## domonsura (23/10/09)

Steve said:


> Grumpys was a great forum. I think I only chucked a butters07 once, remember kiwidrunk (domonsura)?....something about you telling people to search instead of asking? Didnt take me long to come back. Used to love seeing the photos of their Stamstiches with Voosher, tdh (Grumpy Thomas) etc holding up a card saying "ya mongrels". Then after a bit of searching through Grumpys old threads realised that the long time members on AHB used to be on the Grumpys forum. Tony (before I knew him from AHB) always had a helpful encouraging answer, as well as Ross, TDA etc. Ross taught me a lot. Always happy to help. At that stage I didnt know what the hell he was talking about...something to do with mashing grain n stuff. Will never forget telling Grumpys they should give away some freebies for the 1000th order. Guess who got it? Me! Wont forget the day someone told stagga how to post pics either! Love ya stagga!
> Cheers
> Steve



Uhh...yeah, that was me h34r: ...I wished I'd never said it within moments as you, Stagga and seemingly everyone else tore me a new one for it....:lol: me no make _that_ mistake again...don't search people, just ask.... 
The Stammtisches were awesome, i remember I reckon it was the first one, we ended up trashed at 1am in the morning standing on the tables out the front like a bunch of teenagers.... :blink: I don't remember it well, but there were photos. Those were the days, a barney from someone almost every weekend - and if it happened late in the evening it was there till the following day in all it's glory.... Stagga learning to post pics, what a great day that was.....although I bet it saves him time as 1 pic=1000 words :lol:


----------



## Adamt (23/10/09)

I was too scared to post on Grumpy's...


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (23/10/09)

warrenlw63 said:


> CaCO3 → CaO + CO2
> CaO + H2O → Ca(OH)2
> Ca(OH)2 + CO2 → CaCO3 + H2O
> CaCO3(s) + 2 HCl(aq) → CaCl2(aq) + CO2(g) + H2O(l)
> ...



ROTFPIMP! :lol:


----------



## staggalee (23/10/09)

Adamt said:


> I was too scared to post on Grumpy's...



Some poor bastards even got mugged on their first post :lol: 
{not by me tho}

stagga.


----------



## Adamt (23/10/09)

I think I may have been one of those people who was "mugged", but to be honest I can't quite remember... repressed teenage memories.


----------



## therook (23/10/09)

I wonder how many of Chappo's 4000 post in 8 Months has been Beer related  

Cheeky
Rook


----------



## Adamt (23/10/09)

therook said:


> I wonder how many of Chappo's 4000 post in 8 Months has been Beer related
> 
> Cheeky
> Rook




Well... most are beer-influenced.


----------



## staggalee (23/10/09)

Adamt said:


> I think I may have been one of those people who was "mugged", but to be honest I can't quite remember... repressed teenage memories.



Oh that wouldn`t have been me....I get on exceptionally well with people from Adelaide.

stagga.


----------



## warrenlw63 (23/10/09)

therook said:


> I wonder how many of Chappo's 4000 post in 8 Months has been Beer related
> 
> Cheeky
> Rook



Maybe we should start a thread... Why doesn't chappo post much anymore?  

Warren -


----------



## Adamt (23/10/09)

Or, a "Chappo is approaching 5000 posts!" thread.


----------



## T.D. (23/10/09)

Batz said:


> What about the fantastic bulk buys we have many years ago?
> 
> Even Ross did one for hops before the craftbrewer days.



h34r:


----------



## brenjak (23/10/09)

I admit to being a bit of a lurker. By searching i can answer nearly all my questions. I have been K&K for the past three years after giving up brewing for about five years. I now have all the gear i need to AG and a broken finger so i cant put it together. The questions will begin again soon when the finger is healed and the gear set-up. By the way it will be a three vessel set-up without a brew stand as i have March Pump. 

Anyway, i enjoy the forums and the knowledge that can be found here is amazing and sometimes confusing. I am no Scientist and the chemsitry is sometimes a bit beyond me but i have the a basic understanding. I love the "debates". Especially on news articles involving beer taxes, alcohol related violence etc. That is something i can contribute ti with first hand knowledge.

It took me ages to type this with my broken finger (including this last sentence) so i will sign off here with a "love the forums and all they and its members contribute".

Prost!


----------



## Wardhog (23/10/09)

I learnt to brew from this place, and I had my competition cherry popped with a 1st place a few months ago. Thanks, AHB. You're an awesome forum.
But, as much as I want to give back, I cannot bring myself to post much for a couple of reasons.

- Human nature + the anonymity afforded by the internet = shitfights. Some people just like to stir. Thankfully this isn't the main reason.
- When I was first starting out, I was overwhelmed by the amount of information. I would ask a question, get the answer, and then reams of info I didn't necessarily need. Sometimes it was hard to pick out which was answer and which was tangential information. Homebrewers are a helpful bunch by nature, but they tend to overdo it.
I still lurk a lot of the time, but am reluctant to add to the chorus when someone new to the craft asks a question. There's already a core group that's got that job sewn up.


----------



## Millet Man (23/10/09)

As usual this thread was turned into a general off topic discussion...

I only post when I have something useful to add to the topic, and if it hasn't already been said. Too busy making beer to spend much time on here but check it a few times a week.

Cheers, Andrew.


----------



## crozdog (23/10/09)

The lurkers vs posters vs mega posters is a well known phenomenon on the net, its now the 90:9:1 rule not the 80:20 rule: 

90% of users are lurkers (i.e., read or observe, but don't contribute). 
9% of users contribute from time to time, but other priorities dominate their time. 
1% of users participate a lot and account for most contributions: it can seem as if they don't have lives because they often post just minutes after whatever event they're commenting on occurs. 

Reference: http://www.useit.com/alertbox/participation_inequality.html 

I try and get on each day, but work & life get in the way. Now I only post when I want to know something or feel i can offer useful info. As others have said, there does seem to be more noise lately compared to good info. I am also now more selective of the threads I read and respond to......At least I can use search


----------



## The Scientist (24/10/09)

Batz said:


> Hello old things!
> 
> Post 8,000
> 
> ...



Oh yeah, well look at me 100 posts since 05. Im smokin :beerbang: 

They skys the limit now


----------



## Batz (24/10/09)

The Scientist said:


> Oh yeah, well look at me 100 posts since 05. Im smokin :beerbang:
> 
> They skys the limit now




I spent many years working night-shift as a breakdown fitter in the mines, and had access to the net  I used to get bored :lol: 

Batz


----------



## Linz (24/10/09)

huh??..what!!...who woke me up??????

wonder what post count I'm up to????


----------



## wedge (24/10/09)

its been a while since i have posted. But to be honest most of the thinkg i needed to learn i have and it just seems that the same topics get posted and argued again and again


Still a great forum and one i have recommended to all new brewers


----------



## andrewl (24/10/09)

I've got 0.13 posts per day... Maybe 0.14 now!!! I'm usually on here daily but definately more of a reader than a writer. There's guys on here that are much more knowledgeable than myself (but I help when I can)


----------



## gjhansford (24/10/09)

Been brewing for 3 years ... as usual worked my way to AG as time and money for gear permitted. Ross put me onto the forum about 6 months ago ... up till then I was working out of Palmer, Daniels and that Zanasheff bloke's books and articles after I discovered I knew more than the local brew shop guys (who told me there was no point in using special yeast ... they all taste the same :huh: ). I only started posting this month ... I think this is post #20! I did lurk around a bit ... and I still do a search before I start a topic just in case it's already been answered.

My point ... I've started 3 topics ... on two I got enough info to answer my question ... all within 24 hours. Works for me.


----------



## Trough Lolly (25/10/09)

G'day all,
Good to see some "old" names still kicking around!
I guess the advantage of a forum such as this is that there's quite a bit of accumulated knowledge sitting here if you know how to search for it - which is a good thing.

That said, whilst a forum holds a lot of info good or not, you can't beat attending a brewday if you want to fast track your knowledge...

Cheers,
TL


----------



## technocat (25/10/09)

Hey TL good to see you put your smiling face in here now and again. Your sound advise on that other forum got me started in AG brewing.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## brettprevans (25/10/09)

crozdog said:


> The lurkers vs posters vs mega posters is a well known phenomenon on the net, its now the 90:9:1 rule not the 80:20 rule:
> 
> 90% of users are lurkers (i.e., read or observe, but don't contribute).
> 9% of users contribute from time to time, but other priorities dominate their time.
> ...


croz u forgot trolls. dumb arse good for nothing trolls.
even if you regurgitste info its still contributing. not everyone has to do it. 
no idea what my point is. too many RIS's into the night


----------



## Zizzle (27/10/09)

I only ever seem to be making smart arse remarks in other peoples threads these days.

Haven't done a brew in 18 months... another victim of living in the USA... the land of cheap good beer.

This thread had me reminiscing about the days when pistol patch widely roamed the forum and regularly posted epic verse. Sometimes deleted the next morning.
And this new bloke showed up from Jimboomba who had this massive shed/bar. We were all over that like fat chicks on a cup cake and all the Queensland XMAS case swaps have been held there since. It turns out we mostly like the owner too. 

I always look forward to the threads from the techies about their amateur brewery automation. The jokes threads. The ribbing of InCider. The humour of the SEQ bunch.

But I remember the first time I read some forum posts here... 90% went over my head... NFI... I wonder what made me come back.

Reading posts from trolls: countless hours.
Reading posts complaining about the trolls: more hours.
The top mates I have made here: priceless.


----------



## Tim (27/10/09)

I think its time to un-ban the Jovial Monk. It's time the new guys learned how to do 5 hour boils with 2kg of EKG.
:chug:


----------



## dj1984 (27/10/09)

I dont post a whole lot because some people want to correct my spelling and Punctuation rather than help or let me help.

But this forum has got me into AG brewing and i could not be more happier.

So ill stick to lurking..

I Post alot more on my local forum which have people with great knowledge.


----------



## Screwtop (27/10/09)

Zizzle said:


> I only ever seem to be making smart arse remarks in other peoples threads these days.
> 
> Haven't done a brew in 18 months... another victim of living in the USA... the land of cheap good beer.
> 
> ...



You didn't HAVE TO piss off to the land of the free.............we would have eventually accepted a Vegan Hippie in SEQAHB :lol:

Cheers mate,

Screwy


----------



## dpadden (27/10/09)

This has been a great topic guys and fantastic to hear from some of the longer term members on this forum.

Not sure if it is a coincidence, but many of the know-it-all noob brewers that seem to overtake all of the threads over the last 6 months or so haven't been seen as much lately :icon_cheers: 

I for one hope to see more of you 'senior members' on these boards moving forward, as people like me have so much to learn and I'm sure you guys have bucket loads of knowledge (read experience) to help us out.

Cheers :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Zizzle (28/10/09)

Screwtop said:


> You didn't HAVE TO piss off to the land of the free.............we would have eventually accepted a Vegan Hippie in SEQAHB :lol:



Yep, I only drink Organic beers now too... or was that Orgasmic beers... I forget...


----------



## Kieren (28/10/09)

clean brewer said:


> Wholly shit, 64 posts in 6 years, top effort.................................... :beerbang:




0.03 post a day for me too. 52 Post since April 05.

But I don't get on here everyday. Once, maybe a couple of times a week if I'm lucky. Don't post much cause I feel there are many more people here more experienced to answer other's questions and I don't have much spare time for chit chat. I'd much rather be brewing than chatting about brewing in my free time.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (28/10/09)

dj1984 said:


> I Post alot more on my local forum which have people with great knowledge.




+ they are easier to track down and beat the shit out of if you don't agree with them :lol: :lol:  Butters included.

BYB


----------



## browndog (28/10/09)

Paddo said:


> This has been a great topic guys and fantastic to hear from some of the longer term members on this forum.
> 
> Not sure if it is a coincidence, but many of the know-it-all noob brewers that seem to overtake all of the threads over the last 6 months or so haven't been seen as much lately :icon_cheers:
> 
> ...




Too much quoting from books if you ask me and if it is in a book, it MUST be correct. Fortunately some brewers go by their instincts not what the books say, this has given us BIAB and no-chill just to mention a few innovations that fly in the face of convention.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## TidalPete (28/10/09)

Kieren said:


> I'd much rather be brewing than chatting about brewing in my free time.



Well said Kieren. :icon_cheers: 
But things might possibly change when you're retired like me?  

Cheers,
TP

PS --- Agree with your post Tony.


----------



## Snow (28/10/09)

Tim said:


> I think its time to un-ban the Jovial Monk. It's time the new guys learned how to do 5 hour boils with 2kg of EKG.
> :chug:


 :lol: ha ha ha! Hear hear! Bring back The Monk!
:super:


----------



## TidalPete (28/10/09)

Snow said:


> :lol: ha ha ha! Hear hear! Bring back The Monk!
> :super:



I seriously doubt that it will ever happen Snow.

TP


----------



## Snow (28/10/09)

TidalPete said:


> I seriously doubt that it will ever happen Snow.
> 
> TP


Yeah I know.

ahh... good times....good times....


----------



## randyrob (28/10/09)

JM was well before my time, but if you check his profile "Last Seen: 6th December 2005 - 03:37 PM "


----------



## jasong (28/10/09)

I'm an old member who does't post much at all, but check every couple of Days.If this was a comp i think i could win??


----------



## boingk (28/10/09)

With 0.009 posts a day, I think...

...WE HAVE A WINNER!  

Cheers - boingk


----------



## staggalee (28/10/09)

Peter from Wagga had some good ideas  

stagga


----------



## Mantis (28/10/09)

I have come accross the jovial monk somewhere, but it couldnt have been here hmmmmm


----------



## komodo (28/10/09)

Thing with all forums is that at first its more "enthusiast" based and passing on knowledge. As the forum increases in size and age you get small groups who know one another in "real life", people who communicate via other mediums, facebook, MSN, Skype, phone etc. you get 'clicks' and because people become more relaxed in the presence of freinds that they have made via the forums, topics more easily get taken off topic. 

Then you get the random "new guy" who has text book knowledge but little to no real world experiance who starts telling every one they are wrong. People get pissy, the newer brewer gets confused cause the "relaxed" crew are telling a different story to the "passionate" guy with NFI.

Forums work because of the creating of new threads, repetitive questions etc. this generates traffic, traffic generaes interest, interest leads to discussion/conversation/arguement/birth of new ideas, so on and so on.

As for the good old days of the forum... IMO they were good because you probably didnt take as much notice of the bullshit going on cause you were probably still learning a lot more compared to today. Where as now some of what used to interest you is now "begginers stuff" so you pay more attention to the sideline content, you get pissy with wrong information being presented - particularly to new brewers, and you start to get annoyed with the same people giving wrong information which earlier you wouldnt have noticed as much. 

I'm a newer member / brewer and I've found AHB to be an invaluable resource so far. I find it to bevery freindly to n00b brewers. My only critism would be if find the layout a little confusing especially to a n00b as to where to look for certain topics, where to post certain questions etc

As for comments regarding commercial advertisers. I've got to be honest this board is one of the cleanest boards ive come across as far as commercial vendors not always pushing there wares but also the commercial vendors actually give advice and enter discussion as contributing members.


----------



## schooey (28/10/09)

Komodo said:


> As for the good old days of the forum... IMO they were good because you probably didnt take as much notice of the bullshit going on cause you were probably still learning a lot more compared to today. Where as now some of what used to interest you is now "begginers stuff" so you pay more attention to the sideline content, you get pissy with wrong information being presented - particularly to new brewers, and you start to get annoyed with the same people giving wrong information which earlier you wouldnt have noticed as much.



Very true...

Sometimes I wonder if threads like this end up as self fulfilling prophecies on forums... someone makes a thread, everyone then starts to 'notice' the 'noise' more, more comments get made about threads derailing and petty crap where it would have normally be ignored and the mood of the forum in general shifts, the prophecy snowballs

Anyway, just thoughts...


----------



## Steve (28/10/09)

I miss Pint of Lagers (POL) posts, straight to the point with straight down the line factual answers. Her wealth of knowledge is something that I miss on here.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## buttersd70 (28/10/09)

dj1984 said:


> I dont post a whole lot because some people want to correct my spelling and Punctuation rather than help or let me help.
> ..........
> I Post alot more on my local forum which have people with great knowledge.


Where, if,you"re, not, careful, you'll, still, get, picked, up, by, the, grammar, nazis.
h34r: 



Back Yard Brewer said:


> + they are easier to track down and beat the shit out of if you don't agree with them ...... Butters included.
> 
> BYB


You're just jealous cos I'm better looking than you, and have tons more hair. :unsure: 



Snow said:


> :lol: ha ha ha! Hear hear! Bring back The Monk!


OMFG.....isn't he too busy now that LOTR is popular again?


----------



## jonocarroll (28/10/09)

buttersd70 said:


> Where, if,you"re, not, careful, you'll, still, get, picked, up, by, the, grammar, nazis.
> h34r:


Hey, I resemble that remark. I was just correcting some ambiguity. Apologies.

Does someone having a bet going for longest time not posting, and are they just baiting everyone else into this thread to collect?


----------



## Julez (28/10/09)

I've been an AHB member for 2 years and posted moderately in that time. Definitely more questions than answers from me, but some of those questions have prompted great responses that have undoubtedly helped others. So people should ask more questions, I say :icon_cheers: 

AHB is a great site and the one I visit more than any other for anything beer/brewing related. Most of the other web sites and books out there are American, so it's great to have something truly local with a genuine community feel. 

In an earlier post, Domonsura mentioned the word respect. I think that is a word everyone should remember whenever they post, that will go a long way to making AHB a more nurturing environment for new members and for furthering the aims of the site itself. Really, why say anything unless you can keep it on topic and positive? 

The long-term, prominent members of this site that have helped me and so many others here are LEGENDS in my book. Don't get cynical guys, because you are appreciated and we need you! Ignore the crap and keep on trucking :beerbang: 

Julez


----------



## dj1984 (28/10/09)

buttersd70 said:


> Where, if,you"re, not, careful, you'll, still, get, picked, up, by, the, grammar, nazis.
> h34r:



But you all live in the same state so i can come around and give you a slap behind the ear :lol:


----------



## Adamt (28/10/09)

You'll have to kneel down.


----------



## Guest Lurker (28/10/09)

Steve said:


> I miss Pint of Lagers (POL) posts, straight to the point with straight down the line factual answers. Her wealth of knowledge is something that I miss on here.
> Cheers
> Steve



It is indeed an enormous loss that POL isnt around here any more. But she has a busy life on at home, and her efforts would be lost in the noise.


----------



## dj1984 (28/10/09)

Adamt said:


> You'll have to kneel down.



:lol: good one!!!


----------



## buttersd70 (28/10/09)

Adamt said:


> You'll have to kneel down.



To be pedantic, and to qualify that statement: I'm short. Therefore to slap me behind the ear, you would need to kneel down; otherwise, it would go over my head entirely. 

Couldn't help but put the usual AHB spin on things. :lol:


----------



## PistolPatch (29/10/09)

Guest Lurker said:


> It is indeed an enormous loss that POL isnt around here any more. But she has a busy life on at home, and her efforts would be lost in the noise.



Spot on GL!

A lot of other interesting posts here. For example, Julez who mentioned respect.

I think most people have their strengths and weaknesses and of course, there are a few trolls.

Trolls can easily be banned, temporarily or for good. They never are.

As for the rest of us, we have our strengths and weaknesses and I think maybe we could all do with a lot more moderation. In my old posting days here, I think I wrote a lot of valuable stuff but often would get frustrated with illogic, dishonesty, flames by others and would respond in a likewise childish fashion which may have amused some, excited others but in no way served the brewing community.

Perhaps the long time lurkers here are the best people to be made moderators? These people would surely have skills and self-control that I do not possess.

The inability to edit or delete posts now is also a big minus. I always used to delete/edit my posts, sometimes through sheer embarrassment but more often to clarify information for future readers. (And yes, you can check with Doc, I wasn't the reason edits/deletes got removed.) In the BIAB thread I used to be able to modify the first four posts so everyone could stay updated. This is now impossible and there is no way now of keeping new BIABrewers updated.

I think this site would be well-served by more moderators - enough to be reading every post. I think Dane and Doc would like that as well. Maybe you long time lurkers should offer your services? You are probably the best people to reduce the noise.

A little PP post from,
Pat  

P.S. Stagga, Pete from Wagga Wagga stole my avatar for a week until POL corrected it. We do miss him!


----------



## matti (29/10/09)

PP 
Your not the only one who used to get hot under the collar.
I have deleted a few RAW post in tha past.
A matter of fact I wrote a silly post last week that I hope no one ever read.
It's goooone now.

Great to see some old name pop up in this thread. The ghost of yesteryear are still breathing and drinking.

P.s Is that goat Yeeeeeros still kicking and are the limericks still flying in the hills of SA?
Swedeholic aka Matti


----------

